# cairo members



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

hey i would like to know more members living in cairo ,it would be my pleasure exchanging cultures


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I will issue yet another warning, do not meet up with egyptian guys off this forum for anything.


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

hey maiden i c u have some bad experience with egyptian guys ,i agree with u that foreign women should be very careful with egyptian men but that doesnt mean all egyptians men r bad ,there r good and bad ppl every where ,me myself was abused by a french women but it was my mistake and i can never warn ppl from dealing with french women as a result as a bad experience ,i highly appreciate ur advise 4 women to br careful but i disagree with not dealing at all ,there are good and bad ppl every where


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No I have never had a bad experience with an Egyptian guy, Im too smart, but have seen the aftermath of my stupid women experiences.
Egyptian men have a terrible reputation and sadly it is on the whole deserved.
You as an Egyptian would never approach and Egyptian woman in a board like this, so why do it to expats.


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

hey maiden i dont mind to meet any members from any nationalities ,all what i was asking for is exchanging cultures ,i am glad u r too smart but i think other ladies r smart too so they can meet and judge and not try to avoid


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

Its like Maiden says, you would never want to meet women from your own culture like this so why approach foreign women?

Like Maiden, I have never had a bad experience with an Egyptian man as I’m not stupid enough to believe that they can see beyond my passport, they “fall in love” quicker than most people take a breath and as for meeting them on the internet and “falling in love” (which I discovered yesterday happens a lot?!) hell no!

You want to learn about new cultures, go to Wikipedia or something. I saw your posts the other day and was hoping that you would get the hint but we obviously have to spell it out for you. This forum is used by EXPATS to gain practical living and moving advice, not as a pick up joint. You’re not an expat as far as I can tell so obviously your intentions will be questioned.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey if any doctors or movie stars or indeed just a sit at home millionaire are reading this with the view of helping us settle in Egypt well you can PM me, otherwise all you uneducated guys who think I will jump into bed, give you money, buy you out of the army, pay for your fathers operation....... go to hell.

NewGal, lol what do you think the chances are ?


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey New Girl 1st i am glad that u and maiden Scotland didnt have bad experience ,as 4 the question u never meet women from culture in that way ,i already met a couple of egyptian friends online and we r good friends now 

i do respect western women as well as egyptian women ,i am not here to get a visa or money cuz thnx god i have both available hehe will get u my passport  hehe i am not a sit home millionaire but what i am 100 % sure of i dnt need any kind of money from anybody as thnx god i have my own business and education , i know its a site 4 expats but i think some expats wouldnt mind being seeing egypt from a local pt of view also i would like to help any expats in case they need help especially at the moment which i have enough time as i am in a vacation for 1 month , i really understand ur position and really glad that u want to advise add ppl as i told u before my myself warn my foreign friends here to take care and be careful but i dnt think they should be not dealing with every egyptian man assuming that he is a bad person


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I may be showing my age, but after reading Cairo's reply there can only be one quote

"Well he would, wouldn't he?


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

Been trying to post, my phones been a bit daft. Firstly, Maiden, your chances of a doc/millionaire etc are about the same as my hopes that Will Smith will dump Jada and beg me to marry him LOL. Secondly, its not your age, thats exactly what I thought, of course thats what he would say, Jesus!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Cairo I quote you

told u before my myself warn my foreign friends here to take care and be careful but i dnt think they should be not dealing with every egyptian man assuming that he is a bad person
Now a quote from me.

Treat every Egyptian man that contacts you in a forum as a bad person, that way you will not go wrong.

Newgal, do you suspect Cairo used to come in here under another id? Do you remember he was going on holiday and just wanted to help us?


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

hey Maiden i disagree with ur opinion, i dnt think people should be treated badly according to their nationality ,i understand there are guys trying to abuse women and i t happens every where maybe little more in some places especially touristic places but i think u should only treat a person in a bad way if he proved he is a bad person and trying to abuse u
as 4 the id ,its my 1st time to be here ,and as 4 the age post i dnt think friendship depends on age and thats a thing i like abt the egyptian traditions ,friends has to be ur age or very near ,however my opinion a good friend can be from a different age. I think they should be careful but i dnt agree abt treating badly . Egypt isnt a place for guys trying to abuse western women ,i have very good friendship with some western ppl ,i never asked 4 money ,i dont need a visa from them ,its pure friendship ,i know words r easy but i hope u can also think from the other side what if i am a good person seeking good friends ,should i be judged by my nationality? I always tell that i hope Egyptians change the stereo typed idea of a western women taking her to bed after 5 mins of meeting her and i hope also westeners change the idea that egyptians are bad ppl wanna steal our money ,have sex and take a visa .


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Please re read you last posting.
This is not a pick up joint for men looking for expat woman, you yourself contacted me privately.
The message was polite but NO WAY WOULD YOU EVER CONTACT AN EGYPTIAN WOMAN.


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

yes i thanked 4 ur posts as an active member ,it was in ur visited profile and not a pvt message and i dont c anything wrong with private messages ,i told u met some egyptian girls from face book however as i said b4 egyptian women minds age alot however i dnt find that abt a western woman ,and for me friendshi hasnt any age limits ,i guess if an expatriate put a comment 4 u thanx 4 ur posts that wouldnt make u angry or suspicious but with an egyptian u are . anyway i am not telling u have to believe i am a good person or not but i would never warn anybody from a person unless i am sure abt his intentions ,i am not here 4 dating or searching 4 a western women but when i seen the site a couple of days ago said would be fun to help some expats as well as add knowledge to myself through knowing more cultures ,i put myself in ur position and try to understand ,try to put urself in the shoe of egyptian guy and plz dnt tell me there arent any good guys in egypt


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

There are plenty of good guys in Egypt and I have friends who are married to them, and I myself have good Egyptian friends however they don't contact people in forums.
This forum is for expats to ask expats how it is for an expat here, you as an Egyptian don't know. 
I will not reply to any more of this thread, however I will continually warn others to be very wary of men offering to show them around. find a car etc etc


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

oki Maiden respect ur opinion even if i dnt agree with it also when i meant by a meeting it wasnt a must me and a lady ,it was open 4 a group meeting 4 ppl that have time and interest to meet others


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Cairo I quote you
> 
> told u before my myself warn my foreign friends here to take care and be careful but i dnt think they should be not dealing with every egyptian man assuming that he is a bad person
> Now a quote from me.
> ...


Hey MS, just logged on today. Not read much as yet but funny how the holiday maker is now posting and the other ID isn’t now?!


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

And I love how we need to be “taught the culture” by a local…I bet I could teach these a thing or too as I’m from a similar culture and after a few of my lessons, they wouldn’t be under any mistaken impressions that I need to learn anything in terms of cultural understanding!


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

new gal all what i meant exchanging cultures and as 4 the id ,its my 1st time to register on this forum,believe it or not


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

cairo said:


> new gal all what i meant exchanging cultures and as 4 the id ,its my 1st time to register on this forum,believe it or not


"Exchanging cultures", why don't you go travelling like the rest of us do when we want to learn about new cultures?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

This thread is getting out of hand and very personal. 
I am going to close it now.
Please lets have some friendly, helpful posts and not all this slanging and picking people to pieces when you don't know them.

Veronica


----------

